
PayPal Has Been Talking with Amazon on Payments, CEO Says - drivas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-27/paypal-talking-with-amazon-on-payments-business-paypal-ceo-says
======
user0x
If Amazon adds ability to pay with Paypal, I'll start buying from them
tomorrow. Paypal is my main means of payment online, both outgoing and
incoming, and Amazon has lacked much of my business because it didn't allow me
the option. Once they open up to PayPal, I'm sure many people I know will also
start to shop more Amazon immediately.

~~~
mr337
I'm 100% opposite, I refuse and won't use paypal unless there is no
alternative. I'll pay a few bucks more from another merchant as long as I
don't have to use paypal. Once you have been burned trying to use them from a
dev perspective, never again.

Just search "paypal screw over startup" and grab some popcorn.

------
Bombthecat
The reason might be psd2 ( a law in the EU) coming up. Which forces banks to
open up.

So far as I see Amazon is not working on PSD2 but PayPal is.

Pss2 allows direct communication between accounts, buyers and sellers

------
josep2
Pay after delivery on Amazon would sure be nice.

~~~
jonknee
Why? Do you have a history of Amazon ripping you off?

